# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Những việc ứng viên  nên và không nên làm sau buổi phỏng vấn xin việc

## thanhcuc

Cuộc phỏng vấn kết thúc không nghĩa là mọi việc đã xong, bạn chỉ cần ngồi đợi thành quả. Thực tế, những ứng xử sau trao đổi cũng giúp đỡ bạn rất nhiều tạo nên thật thu hút tốt với người tuyển nhân sự.
Dưới đây là các việc chỉ nên và không nên làm sau buổi phỏng vấn trao đổi để thường xuyên duy trì và không để đánh mất cơ hội một cách không mong muốn chỉ vì một vài lỗi sơ đẳng.


*Những việc ứng viên nên làm sau buổi phỏng vấn * 

_ Sức mạnh mẽ của Thư lời cảm ơn sau phỏng vấn _ 

Hãy viết và gửi đi các lời cảm ơn – đây là một chọn lựa rất tốt để thúc người phỏng vấn trao đổi đưa ra quyết định về vị trí mà bạn quan tâm.

Hãy tìm hiểu một ít về hai đẳng cấp và sang trọng thư sự cám ơn – mỗi loại sẽ sở hữu được cách thức định dạng và thể hiện tin tức khác biệt nhằm mang đến có hiệu quả khác nhau:

- Kiểu thư lời cảm ơn trước tiên thường được sử dụng bởi các ứng viên có kinh nghiệm trình độ, tất cả mọi người không thật yêu cầu về việc phản hồi, mục tiêu khi sự cám ơn là nhằm mục tiêu để trình bày sự gần gũi, thành ý hợp tác ký kết và phương pháp làm việc nhóm. Thư sẽ tập trung những điều nổi bật từ cuộc phỏng vấn trao đổi. Với định dạng này, bạn có thể nói các điều như: Tôi muốn lời cám ơn bạn vì những cơ hội và sự cân nhắc chân thành mà doanh nghiệp dành cho hồ sơ dự tuyển của tôi. Tôi rất thích và đánh giá cao các câu hỏi mà bạn đã nêu ra vì chúng giúp tôi thực sự tâm lý về những kinh nghiệm của mình trong quá khứ. Mong sẽ sớm nhận được hồi âm của bạn!

- Kiểu thư cảm ơn thứ 2 sẽ cực kỳ hiệu quả với những người có sự nhận thức, muốn hướng đến càng rất nhiều càng tốt về bản thân. Họ mong muốn gửi đi một lá thư sắc sảo nhấn mạnh về các phản hồi và nguyện vọng cập nhật tình hình việc làm. Nội dung đại loại rất có thể được mô tả như: Tôi muốn gửi sự cám ơn một đợt tiếp vì bạn đã kiên trì dành thời giờ và cân nhắc hồ sơ của tôi – tôi biết rằng có không ít ứng viên xin việc làm khác ứng tuyển vào việc làm này. Tôi xin phép được đặt ra những câu hỏi về phản hồi chính thức về biểu hiện cũng như mức độ thích hợp của tôi trong vị trí dự tuyển.

quy trình từ lúc bạn bắt tay vào làm đẹp CV tìm việc làm cho tới lúc soạn lời cảm ơn người tuyển nhân sự sau phỏng vấn trao đổi là đoạn đường dài, có thể gây nên sự stress và không thể dễ chịu trong cả với những ứng viên xin việc làm kiên cường nhất. Nhưng hãy nhớ rằng, tất tần tật mọi nỗ lực và vất vả của bạn sẽ tiến hành đền đáp xứng danh một khi chúng ta nắm giữ trong tay lời ý kiến đề xuất làm việc chính thức từ doanh nghiệp mà chính bản thân mình hằng mơ ước.

>> Làm sao để viết một bức thư cám ơn sau phỏng vấn đúng cách, gây ấn tượng sâu sắc với nhà tuyển dụng là thắc mắc của khá nhiều người.  Những bí kíp đó sẽ được chia sẻ trên các website lớn về tìm việc và tuyên dụng như *[replacer_a]*




_ Đánh giá lại cuộc phỏng vấn trao đổi xin việc _ 

Bạn nên xem xét lại tôi đã giới thiệu được gì trong cuộc phỏng vấn trao đổi đó. Các điều gì được rút ra để triển khai kinh nghiệm cho các lần sau. Rất có thể bây giờ bạn có thời gian nghĩ lại về các lời đáp cũng đừng có tự trách tại sao khi ấy mình lại trả lời như vậy mà hãy hãy nhớ là dẫu không đạt kết quả may mắn thì mình cũng đã có được thêm kinh nghiệm, người ta vẫn thường nói “đi một ngày đàng học một sàng khôn” mà.



_ Thiết lập quy trình gọi điện liên lạc tiếp theo _ 

Chẳng ai muốn bị làm phiền nhưng sự yên lặng kéo dài của bạn có thể sẽ làm người phỏng vấn hiểu sai rằng, bạn rất lãnh đạm với việc làm. Thay vì phỏng đoán, bạn nên hỏi xem người tuyển dụng tìm hiểu chúng ta cũng có thể liên hệ bằng phương pháp nào, vào tầm khoảng nào và liệu đạt được liên tục cuộc hành trình với người tuyển dụng hay không.



_ Điều chỉnh tâm lý _ 

nếu cùng theo đó bạn được gọi phỏng vấn trao đổi từ 2-3 doanh nghiệp, sau khi cuộc phỏng vấn trao đổi ở doanh nghiệp đầu tiên kết thúc, bạn nên kiểm soát và điều chỉnh lại tư tưởng của chính bản thân mình. Thông thường đợt phỏng vấn đầu tiên thường gây tác động ảnh hưởng lớn tới những đợt phỏng vấn trao đổi tiếp theo sau. Cuộc phỏng vấn trao đổi đó thành công hay không, bạn cũng cần phải chuẩn bị tư tưởng tốt để sẵn sàng chuẩn bị đối đầu với những khó khăn mới.

Bạn nên đừng quên quy trình phỏng vấn là quy trình cạnh tranh đối đầu với rất nhiều đối thủ nên thành công hay thất bại vẫn chính là chuyện thường tình. NTD có không ít tiêu chuẩn để chọn lựa ứng viên, vì vậy không thành công xuất sắc không nghĩa là bạn không giỏi. Mà phải chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho chính mình tâm lí thất bại, rút ra có kinh nghiệm có lợi cho các cuộc trao đổi lần sau.



*Những điều ứng viên đừng nên làm sau buổi phỏng vấn xin việc*

_ Liên lạc quá nhiều lần _ 

sai trái lớn nhất của ứng viên chính là liên lạc dồn dập hay là giao tiếp quá khinh suất khiến người tuyển nhân sự giận dữ. Trước khi rời phòng phỏng vấn, hãy tế nhị hỏi về thời giờ được thông báo kết quả đó dự đoán của công ty và chúng ta cũng có thể gọi điện liên lạc với doanh nghiệp theo hình thức nào. Thông qua đó, bạn giành được số phone hay thư điện tử của người có thẩm quyền.

nếu như quá ngày dự đoán như nhà tuyển nhân sự đã đề cập trước đây mà ứng viên vẫn chưa được thông báo, bạn hãy cẩn thận xem lại quá trình trao đổi của chính bản thân mình có mắc phải sai sót gì không. Mặc dù thế, việc ngồi nhà “đoán già đoán non” cũng không tốt bằng một cách trực tiếp liên lạc với nhà tuyển dụng để hỏi về thành quả. Hãy nhớ, bạn chỉ nên hỏi thăm điều ấy với khoảng độ 1 lần/ tuần để giữ liên lạc với người tuyển nhân sự thôi nhé.



_ Hỏi thăm với thái độ xấu đi _ 

Trên thực chất, các công ty rất khó chấp nhận ứng viên xin việc làm để lại e-mail hay tin nhắn đầy vô vọng, kiểu “Cuộc phỏng vấn đã ra mắt tốt đẹp nhưng tôi lại chẳng nhận được phản hồi nào hết”. Ứng viên xin việc phàn nàn hay tỏ ra khó tính về NTD cũng khó nhận lại thành quả này may mắn tốt lành, thậm chí còn mất luôn cơ hội việc làm mà bạn muốn.

Để giới thiệu thái độ một cách tích cực, ứng viên xin việc rất có thể nhắc đến kỹ năng, phẩm chất tốt lành của chính bản thân mình và bảo đảm rằng bạn đã nhấn mạnh điều này trong quãng quá trình theo dõi tin tức. Ứng viên xin việc lưu ý làm nổi bật dạng thông tin này một cách ngắn gọn, xúc tích, tránh lướt thướt gây hiểu lầm cho nhà tuyển dụng.



_ Lo lắng vượt mức về thành quả. _ 

đừng làm quá mọi thứ khi chưa có tin tức chính xác được gửi về. Người nào cũng hồi hợp sau mỗi cuộc trao đổi, tuy nhiên, đừng nên để cảm xúc này bị nhân lên thành căng thẳng và dẫn đến khá nhiều rắc rối xảy ra. Hãy cố để bản thân được nới lỏng và tận hưởng cuộc sống đời thường xung quanh chính bản thân mình.



_ Không nên từ bỏ quy trình tìm việc làm và vị trí lúc này _ 

Bạn đừng nên quá rung động trước các gì bạn được khen trong buổi phỏng vấn trao đổi mà bất cẩn đi công việc hoặc là quy trình tìm công việc bây giờ bạn đang làm. Cho tới lúc bạn chưa chính thức ký Hợp Đồng lao động với doanh nghiệp mới thì điều ấy đồng nghĩa với việc bạn chưa hề được nhận hay ứng tuyển. Không ít sự cố rất có thể xảy ra cho đến tận phút sau cùng.



_ Không nên “đoạn tuyệt” với nhà tuyển dụng khi chúng ta không được họ tuyển. _ 

thay vào đó, nên thật tích cực hóa tình hình bằng nhu cầu nhà tuyển dụng giới thiệu cho bạn những mối liên hệ khác. Nếu trong tim trí người tuyển dụng, thật thu hút của bạn không tồi, thì việc thể hiện bạn qua một doanh nghiệp sự thật thích hợp chưa phải là điều thử thách. Do tại vậy, rất có khả năng cá nhân bạn chưa phù hợp với văn hóa doanh nghiệp bạn trúng tuyển nhưng để lại một tấm hình bài bản không bao giờ là thừa thãi.

----------

